# Are you ready to rumble!!!!! March 2017 Throwdown time!!!



## dirtsailor2003

Here we go gang, welcome back the SMF Throwdowns. Participants please take time to read the rules. I have posted them at the bottom of this thread. 

Now onto the challenge!

Mix Plate - Meat n Three challenge! 
*
Code word: MIX PLATE MEAT N THREE*

Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST April 2

PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003. 

Popular in Hawaii, popular in the south. Different but similar. Usually one main course with three side dishes. In Hawaii quite often you will see two or even three proteins on a mix plate with sides or just one side.

For this challenge you must have at least one smoked protein of your choice and three other (smoked or not smoked) sides. The sides can be traditional or as with the Hawaiian mix plate they can be another protein that is different from your main protein. 

Your entry needs to include a minimum of four different items on your plate or in your box. 

Please remember you are being judged on 

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003. 

A few examples to get the juices flowing. 


























Let's have some fun!!  


Official Smf Throwdown Rules
A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread. 

An entry consists of the following:

one picture  (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worktogthr

Oh, this is going to be fun!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

worktogthr said:


> Oh, this is going to be fun!!



I'm looking forward to the entries!


----------



## daveomak




----------



## chef jimmyj

Good luck to all. They're a ton of fun...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard

I love these!  Lots of very interesting items get made and a lot of new ideas are shared!

Good luck to all!


----------



## tropics

Sounds like fun.I don't think the ice will melt before the deadline 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Sounds like fun.I don't think the ice will melt before the deadline
> 
> Richie


Perfect for cold smoking that main entrée!

Well Richie if you can't make this one we will be having more! This is just the start!


----------



## tropics

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun.I don't think the ice will melt before the deadline
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for cold smoking that main entrée!
> 
> Well Richie if you can't make this one we will be having more! This is just the start!
Click to expand...

Thanks I don't get Sun on the side of the house,looks like 10" of ice for me to walk on.

I'll stay safe see what the next brings.I will be watching 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Thanks I don't get Sun on the side of the house,looks like 10" of ice for me to walk on.
> I'll stay safe see what the next brings.I will be watching
> Richie



Man you neeed to love your Smokers to the sunny side of the street! Or move in next door to Al or Crankybuzzard!


----------



## smokeymose

April 2, huh?
No pressure....
It's March in the Ohio Valley and the weather is totally unpredictable, but maybe I can get a smoke in.
The brain gears are grinding.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokeyMose said:


> April 2, huh?
> No pressure....
> It's March in the Ohio Valley and the weather is totally unpredictable, but maybe I can get a smoke in.
> The brain gears are grinding.



Yep that's two full weeks, and two full weekends. 

This willl be the format no matter the weather. I smoke year round no matter the conditions.


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm in like Flynn  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## 416bigbore

Sounds Fun!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am a little busy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so I am going to have to sit this round out and watch!


----------



## okie362

Hmmm...There is a little "BBQ Shack" down the street from the hotel here in Bangalore.  The do several flavors of spatchcock chickens on lump charcoal so i wonder if I could 4 of those on a plate and call it good?

Maybe not :( 

I will be watching though!!

Good luck to the contestants and may God bless the judges with wisdom and keep them steadfast.

"Let the games begin!"


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just a note to let everyone know that we have some good prizes lined up for the winners!!! Get your entry's in by the end of April 2nd!


----------



## 416bigbore

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just a note to let everyone know that we have some good prizes lined up for the winners!!! Get your entry's in by the end of April 2nd!


How good is GOOD ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You can't eat a rubber chicken!


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm out of it this month...  Unexpected expenses killed my mad money budget.  :102:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> I'm out of it this month...  Unexpected expenses killed my mad money budget.  :102:



You've got top ramen in the cupboard right? Can of spam, tin of anchovies in mustard sauce, can of beans? Sounds like a mix plate or meat n three to
Me!


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You've got top ramen in the cupboard right? Can of spam, tin of anchovies in mustard sauce, can of beans? Sounds like a mix plate or meat n three to
> Me!


LOL.. If I can't run with the big dogs, I know to stay on the porch.


----------



## bigsoftmoose

as a man with no sense of caution, I may be in, if I've built my smoker in time.  If not I'll be in next month instead  (okay so I've never smoked anything more adventurous than a piece of fish in a biscuit tin, but faint heart never won fair  ... um.. prizes


----------



## klutzyspuds

Man Case, you have my gears a turning for this. But not sure [emoji]129300[/emoji] if I'm comfortable or at a high enough level to be competing against the guys who say they're in on this.  Some guys I really look up to on this site is a little intimidating.  Love this idea, but being the first time considering a TD, maybe I'll watch this one and do a little learning.  May have to do a little practice as I learn, though, so ya never know.  

Mark


----------



## russmn

Don't be discouraged ^^^ I've made some of my best food randomly in the beginning with my brinkman gourmet! This is also a regular cooking contest .. gotta remember to win this you can't just make amazing ribs!! That plate has to look good


----------



## pc farmer

klutzyspuds said:


> Man Case, you have my gears a turning for this. But not sure [emoji]129300[/emoji] if I'm comfortable or at a high enough level to be competing against the guys who say they're in on this. Some guys I really look up to on this site is a little intimidating. Love this idea, but being the first time considering a TD, maybe I'll watch this one and do a little learning. May have to do a little practice as I learn, though, so ya never know.
> 
> Mark


This is all for the fun of it.   It helps get your thinking going and makes you a better cook.

I don't know who you are afraid of?????   Anyone can be beat.  You will probly be cooking anyway.   Just take some extra pics.


----------



## russmn

Soooooo... do we win any thing !!!! lol Or just smack talking rights ... lol


----------



## klutzyspuds

Thanks guys. I was being a little sarcastic with my last post, and I know it's all in fun.  Not sure I can come up with my three tho.  My philosophy is if it ain't meat it ain't worth cooking.  :laugh1:

Wonder if tater chips can be smoked?:yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

russmn said:


> Soooooo... do we win any thing !!!! lol Or just smack talking rights ... lol



Yes the winners will be receiving a prize package. We have some great sponsors on this site and they have some great products. Hint Hint Hint!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

klutzyspuds said:


> Thanks guys. I was being a little sarcastic with my last post, and I know it's all in fun.  Not sure I can come up with my three tho.  My philosophy is if it ain't meat it ain't worth cooking.  :laugh1:
> 
> Wonder if tater chips can be smoked?:yahoo:



As mentioned you can have more than one meat. All you need is four different items on your plate.


----------



## daveomak

_......WHO WANTS TO WIN THE THROWDOWN......_

Below is a winning thread from one of my all time favorite folks on here...   She's funnier than a rubber crutch at a barn dance AND one awesome "amateur" photographer....   Click on the thread and you will see what I mean...   Great pics will win you many competitions..  especially around food.....   Great pics make folks love your food...

I have looked.....    but can't find....    the thread she did on "How to take winning pictures" or something like that....   Find her thread on picture taking and please repost it here....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99193/squirrels-throwdown-entry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101214/squirrels-november-throwdown-entry

Check her stuff out if you wish.......


----------



## xray

This looks like a lot of fun! Maybe I'll give it a try next round or someday.

Good luck to all the contestants!


----------



## pc farmer

I just need to get cooking and remember the rules.


----------



## pc farmer

I have my plans.  Shopping tomorrow.


----------



## smokeymose

ChileRelleno said:


> I'm out of it this month...  Unexpected expenses killed my mad money budget.  :102:


----------



## smokeymose

That's ok, Chili. Less competition...
:biggrin:


----------



## ab canuck

Definitely be watching this, doing some kitchen renos with the wife and killing time watching the snow melt...... So yep I'll be watching.....


----------



## tropics

What is that I see concrete leading to the back yard 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

It's going to be pretty easy for the judges and members to pick a winner, if we don't get some more entries! 

So get to smoking!


----------



## chilerelleno

And just like that...  Bada Bing Bada Boom!  
Entry submitted.  :sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The worst part of my job doing this is I can see what's been submitted but I don't get to taste any of it!


----------



## smokeymose

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The worst part of my job doing this is I can see what's been submitted but I don't get to taste any of it!


A little like us looking at your posts...
[emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Keep the entries rolling in! You have all this week and next weekend! 

Keep in mind that if you're cooking a meal, you may already qualify to enter this Throwdown. All you need is one main and three sides. Don't let the great prizes we have lined up get away!


----------



## 416bigbore

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keep the entries rolling in! You all this week and next weekend!
> 
> Keep in mind that if you're cooking a meal, you may already qualify to enter this Throwdown. All you need is one main and three sides. Don't let the great prizes we have lined up get away!


What are these great prizes you speak of? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  How BIG of old Rubber 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you giving away?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

416bigbore said:


> What are these great prizes you speak of? :33:  How BIG of old Rubber :chicken:  you giving away? :laugh1:


Keep the entries rolling in! You all this week an


As mentioned we have some great sponsors on this site. Prizes will be announced with the voting thread.


----------



## jcbigler

This sounds like a really fun contest. Too bad I'm working long days until it is over. Hopefully there will be more over the summer when I have more free time. 

And I'll have to think up something to overly complicate my meals, since everything I do is really basic and easy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

5 more days to get your entries in!


----------



## worktogthr

I got something in the works!  This is so much fun.  Had to take off today because my daughter as sick and I have been messing around with throwdown stuff all day!


----------



## tropics

I'm in sending tomorrow

Richie


----------



## worktogthr

I am going to cry... I made a great entry... took 1000 pics... and forgot to include the password.  Used most of the ingredients for other things already so I can't make it again.  I suck...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

worktogthr said:


> I am going to cry... I made a great entry... took 1000 pics... and forgot to include the password.  Used most of the ingredients for other things already so I can't make it again.  I suck...



That's a lame excuse! Get back out there and do it again, lol!


----------



## pc farmer

So all that is required is a smoked meat plus 3 sides?  Is a beverage a side?


----------



## worktogthr

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a lame excuse! Get back out there and do it again, lol!



I will have to recreate it or come up with something new all together... just double the work now


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> So all that is required is a smoked meat plus 3 sides?  Is a beverage a side?



As the official Throwdown Master, if said beverage is something like this:













IMG_5443.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 29, 2017



















IMG_5444.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 29, 2017






Then yes... A simple gin and tonic or a beer isn't going to cut it...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

worktogthr said:


> I will have to recreate it or come up with something new all together... just double the work now



You have until Sunday!


----------



## worktogthr

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You have until Sunday!



Haha just got out of bed and re-made two of the incredients... my wife thinks I'm crazy haha


----------



## 416bigbore

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As the official Throwdown Master, if said beverage is something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5443.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Mar 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5444.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Mar 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yes... A simple gin and tonic or a beer isn't going to cut it...


That is absolutely hands down off the HOOK! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't feel so bad anymore living outside the box after seeing this!  I obviously have family I never met yet! I KNEW IT, I was adopted at birth!


----------



## russmn

This will be fun !! I'll be submitting mine tomorrow !!! firing up the smoker right NOW!!! Are the descriptions of the food going to be posted ? I'd think to really give the voters an idea of the degree of difficulty it could help ..


----------



## 416bigbore

worktogthr said:


> I will have to recreate it or come up with something new all together... just double the work now


Post up what you done in a new thread!  Quit crying over spilt MILK ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You're here to Smoke on, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  rain nor shine if you want to be the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  of the walk, you have to earn it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

russmn said:


> This will be fun !! I'll be submitting mine tomorrow !!! firing up the smoker right NOW!!! Are the descriptions of the food going to be posted ? I'd think to really give the voters an idea of the degree of difficulty it could help ..



Yes whatever description you submit with your entry will be posted with your photo in the voting thread. 

Once the winners have been announced you can always post a thread on your cook too. 

Remember, don't forget the the code word in your photo.


----------



## worktogthr

Recreated the dish and submitted!  Had a lot of fun with this... can't wait to do more in the future


----------



## 416bigbore

worktogthr said:


> Recreated the dish and submitted! Had a lot of fun with this... can't wait to do more in the future


True competitor spirit!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't wait to see how this all unfolds, so I know what to expect the next go around!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The clocks winding down! Only two more days! Get your entries in before Sunday @ 11:59pm PST.


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes whatever description you submit with your entry will be posted with your photo in the voting thread.
> 
> *Once the winners have been announced you can always post a thread on your cook too.*
> 
> Remember, don't forget the the code word in your photo.


A Step by Step of each entry was always encouraged in the past, or at least some kind of posted "How-to".

However, like Case said, "Make sure you don't do that until AFTER the Winners are announced"!!

Gotta put some plastic sheeting over my Keyboard, before all these entries get posted too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Bearcarver said:


> A Step by Step of each entry was always encouraged in the past, or at least some kind of posted "How-to".
> 
> However, like Case said, "Make sure you don't do that until AFTER the Winners are announced"!!
> 
> Gotta put some plastic sheeting over my Keyboard, before all these entries get posted too!!! :drool
> 
> 
> Bear



I am cooking mine now.   You better use double plastic


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bearcarver said:


> A Step by Step of each entry was always encouraged in the past, or at least some kind of posted "How-to".
> 
> However, like Case said, "Make sure you don't do that until AFTER the Winners are announced"!!
> 
> Gotta put some plastic sheeting over my Keyboard, before all these entries get posted too!!! :drool
> 
> 
> Bear



Bear, 

I may not even be able to post the voting thread without a water proof keyboard...


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I am cooking mine now. You better use double plasticQuote:





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I may not even be able to post the voting thread without a water proof keyboard...


I think I'll get one of those cabinets with the built in gloves & the Window.

Then I can put my MacBook in the cabinet & slide my hands in the gloves to use the Keyboard.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Less than 12 hours to get your entries turned in!!!! Best get a move on!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsoftmoose

I'm clearly not going to be entering this one afterall since i'm still building - i'm definitely up for next month though


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yep this Throwdown is done! I have a bunch of great entries that I need to compile into the voting thread. Once I have it ready Inwill post it in this forum. 

Thank you to everyone who participated. The next one will be posted in a few weeks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The voting thread is up and running!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260833/mix-plate-three-voting-thread


----------

